
Best way to learn C in 2019? - comatory
What would be a good reference to learn C language (I presume ANSI C) today? It used to be K &amp; R book, not sure if that is still relevant. I&#x27;m not looking for a resource that&#x27;s for programming  newbies but for someone who can already program in higher level languages.
======
hackermailman
* K&R Book

* Some course/book that includes gdb/compilers/modern style ect [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpIxOj-HnDsPZIJYO4U9f...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpIxOj-HnDsPZIJYO4U9f-xRI8bBadaso) which covers [http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/](http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/)

* The SEI CERT C Coding Standard [https://wiki.sei.cmu.edu/confluence/display/c/SEI+CERT+C+Cod...](https://wiki.sei.cmu.edu/confluence/display/c/SEI+CERT+C+Coding+Standard) combined with C Traps and Pitfalls [http://literateprogramming.com/ctraps.pdf](http://literateprogramming.com/ctraps.pdf)

Really any C book you can find combined w/SEI CERT standard, there's even a
functional C book from 1999
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/31ac/b7abaf3a1962b27be9faa2...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/31ac/b7abaf3a1962b27be9faa2322038d1ac9ed7.pdf)

------
CyberFonic
The 2nd edition of K&R (ANSI C) is the only enduring tome on my bookshelf.

Assuming you have some solid knowledge, that should be all you need. I find
reading [John Regehr's
blog]([https://blog.regehr.org/](https://blog.regehr.org/)) is good to get the
gist of under-specified behaviours by the various compilers and what to watch
out for.

Having written that, C programs that I wrote 10-20 years ago, still work
without any problems. So unless you are doing some tricky stuff, like kernels
or advanced device drivers, I would think that K&R will suffice. Of course, it
is always a very good idea to check the compiler's warnings and edit your
programs to eliminate them.

------
bsg75
I have found 21st Century C to be a fairly current treatment:
[https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/21st-
century-c/97814919...](https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/21st-
century-c/9781491904428/)

~~~
flukus
I bought this on your recommendation and have to say how great it is so far,
readable, just opinionated enough, reasonably concise and very pragmatic, the
exact opposite of every other C book out there. It's not great for completely
new programmers but it's fantastic for everyone else.

That first chapter alone and the C shebang
([https://github.com/RhysU/c99sh](https://github.com/RhysU/c99sh)) walkthrough
put together so many ideas I've never thought or heeard of. It makes C usable
in ways that you'd typical use something like python for.

------
phendrenad2
1) Get a book on C++ and stop reading once you get to classes and other C++
features. 2) Read these in any order: "The C Puzzle Book", "Deep C Secrets",
"Class Construction in C and C++" (shows what C is capable of without touching
C++ features).

------
kotrunga
I would still start with K & R. If you're solid with everything there, you'll
be fine.

------
50
[http://c-faq.com](http://c-faq.com) might help too!

------
weRven0m
Go to 42

[https://www.42.us.org/](https://www.42.us.org/)

